# My Mantids



## MantisBlood (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## robo mantis (Apr 28, 2007)

nice pictures


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 28, 2007)

1 male and 1 female does anyone agree?


----------



## babynik14 (May 3, 2007)

i agree!


----------



## captainmerkin (May 5, 2007)

if you have the option open up the aperature on your camera a little more when using such bright light!

otherwise nice pics


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2007)

> i agree!


With those pics it's a bit hard to tell. If you got a pic of the underside of both then it would be easier. The green one appears to be female based on last segment being so large. The other one I can't tell.


----------



## robo mantis (May 5, 2007)

i think the brown one is male.


----------



## OGIGA (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, I think the green one is female. I'm not too sure about the brown one but I think it's female too. I expect males to be skinnier.


----------



## MantisBlood (May 8, 2007)

the brown one had just eaten before that pic was taken...i use a digital camera,so i still try to figure out how to keep the brown one still long enough to get him...

these are marble mantids i had bought them from yen .....the brown one isnt even close to the size of the green one...but they are both the same age..tonight after work ill try to get better pics to post


----------



## Rick (May 8, 2007)

> Yeah, I think the green one is female. I'm not too sure about the brown one but I think it's female too. I expect males to be skinnier.


In alot of mantids the size difference isn't really obvious as nymphs. Some more experienced people can see a difference but it's not a reliable way to tell.


----------

